# [H] Tons of computer games [W] Almost nothing! (USA)



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm currently in the process of moving about and I want to clean out all the old games I have stored at home that I no longer play. I'm looking to ship out all the games as one package. All I'm looking for is at the minimum the cost of shipping and handling, a NiB Dark Eldar kit, or really anything you are willing to offer. I'm not guaranteeing every disc will be playable (cd keys and such), but it is a hell of a lot of games for almost nothing! Here is the list...

Dawn of War II
Counter Strike Source
Battlefield 2142
Supreme Commander
Dawn of War: Dark Crusade
Red Alert 3
World of Warcraft
World of Warcraft: Burning Crusade
World of Warcraft: Wrath of the Lich King
Dungeon Keeper 2
Majesty
Command and Conquer: Red Strike
The Elder Scrolls: Oblivion
Lord of the Rings: Battle for Middle Earth
Doom 3
Majesty: Gold Edition
City of Heroes
Warcraft 2: Battle.net Edition
Master Levels for Doom II
Warhammer 40k: Dawn of War
Starcraft
Starcraft Broodwar
Duke Nukem 3D
Doom II
Hexen
Lu Wang is Shadow Warrior

All games have takers.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Hmm, not much there I don't already have, but I might be interested in the last 4 once I get some money. What condition are they in? How much?


----------



## Hurricane (Feb 27, 2010)

I've never played any of them. I inherited those older ones from my dad a little while ago. They are in their original plastic CD cases though. If you pay shipping and handling then that's all I need. I'm kind of just looking for a good home for these games where they can be enjoyed. Shipping US would be preferred. Can I assume Utah from your location?


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Yes. I'll be getting my paycheck on Thursday, so that's when I'll be able to get them, if possible.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

I want Battlefield 2142, Starcraft and Starcraft: Broodwar please! Please let me know!!!


----------



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

I have some cool Eldar and marines I can swap for whatever is left


----------

